# Newbie



## justin_h (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

Just thought i'd introduce myself. I'm Justin, 20 and from Southampton. I'm looking to move out to Canada and have so far secured a visa with Bunac and the Embassy and been confirmed I have a place on the IEC programme 2011. I am looking to fly out the first week of April to Vancouver. 

Are there any sort of jobs that could be easier to get a LMO with than others? Obviously skilled work is the way to go, however I'm not as a skilled worker. What are the best sites to use to find a job? Also am I aloud to drive over there (I have a full uk driving license) or will I need to re take a test or something?

Justin


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

justin_h said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just thought i'd introduce myself. I'm Justin, 20 and from Southampton. I'm looking to move out to Canada and have so far secured a visa with Bunac and the Embassy and been confirmed I have a place on the IEC programme 2011. I am looking to fly out the first week of April to Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Hi Justin and welcome to the site,

Congrats on your BUNAC visa. I can't think of any jobs that make it easier for LMOs which are really meant for skilled workers. It appears you are aware of how LMOs are administered and, as you can well imagine, it would be difficult for an employer to convince the Government that someone locally cannot be found to fill a position.
You are allowed to drive here and within, I believe, 90 days of your arrival you're permitted to exchange your UK license for a BC license.
Good luck and I hope you enjoy Canada.


----------



## IOWgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes welcome. I miss my little island, IOW that is.


----------



## justin_h (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for your replies guys. 

I know it does look hard to get an LMO but i'm going to beg, grovel and plead to stay in the country 

does anyone know how to get the driving license changed over? i may not need to use it because vancouvers transport on the sky train is so good, but if i go out on the town i can then use it because canada has the designated driver system so it would be good if ever i needed to drive.. ?

Justin


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

justin_h said:


> thanks for your replies guys.
> 
> I know it does look hard to get an LMO but i'm going to beg, grovel and plead to stay in the country
> 
> ...


Just Google the appropriate BC Government website.


----------

